# Best ATV Wear Bar



## Claybe (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am new here. I have a 2004 Suzuki Vinson 500 that I plow my neighborhood street with (we live on a hill and if I don't plow the street we can't get up it). I have a cycle country plow that I have modified to fit my ATV and use with my winch. I bought a $40 plastic wear bar last year and it is already worn out. It isn't really "flip-able", but I did anyway and it is done. I have the old metal wear bar and will put that on now since the plastic one is done, but I am looking for something that will last longer and not scrape up the road or driveways like metal does. What kind of wear bar is best? What do the commercial guys use? Do they make an ATV commercial model? Any suggestions? Thanks for the help!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

IPLOWSNO knows of a place that sells the plastic material that lasts quite awhile. Very pricey though.


----------



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

I went to local steel shop and bought 3 inch high x 1/2 inch thick stock and even had them punch holes and installed there out the door $60 barely any wear.


----------

